# Family Car



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Found a long lost family foto album, its been missing 40 years, found a pic of my great grandfather in his car

about 1909


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Great pic Sam. Any ideas as to the make of the car? About 1910?


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Excellent picture, images like that really connect the past to the present. Good find!


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Family resemblance there as well Sam


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Doh! Just noticed the date!


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Crikey!

I didn't realise they had Gatsos so long ago -- no chance to claim it was a different driver in those days either!

-- Tim


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I am sure its a German vehicle.....looks familar but just cannot remember the name I am thinking off......


----------



## catch21 (Feb 9, 2009)

Great photo. First person in my family to have a car was my father believe it or not. Grandfather only had a car in later years. Funnily enough it wasnt a wealth decision either, grandfather owned a successful clothing factory in the midlands.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

sssammm said:


> Found a long lost family foto album, its been missing 40 years, found a pic of my great grandfather in his car
> 
> about 1909


As with any family history, never take anything as seen, the Edwardians loved a posed photo with props.

It could well have been his but things need to be in context, look at the 1901 and 1911 census, was he upwardly mobile, what servants did he have where was he living? Was there a studio name on the back of the photo? Family history is great.

Paul D


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

The youngest girl in the pic is my grandmother, she remembers the car, got many more pics too


----------

